# Fellowship 9/11



## Ravens (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey guys.

This little clip (its about 14 min. long) has been out since 2004. I was going to post it on this board when I first saw it last year and forgot.

If you've seen Fahrenheit 9/11 *and* the Lord of the Rings, you should find it incredibly funny, unless my sense of humor is broken. Its obvious that whoever made it is from the right, but... its a phenomenal parody of Moore's work... a Democrat showed it to me, and he thought it was a riot.

Anyway.

Go to www.ifilm.com, and in the "search" bar type in "Fellowship 9/11". It'll take you to it.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 13, 2005)

I remember seeing that when it came out. It's pretty good, but not quite as clever as the Unused Audio Commentary by Howard Zinn and Noam Chomsky for _The Fellowship of the Ring_ DVD. Please note that there are two parts.

Chomsky: Now, again, surely, among these Moria Orcs were some Orc radicals "” aggressive, angry, militant radicals. We shouldn't understate that. 

Zinn: Well, look how the Orcs grow up. What do you expect? 

Chomsky: I mean, what other options have they? 

Zinn: I dare say that, were I an Orc, I might possibly be one of those terrorist Orcs, shooting arrows at the Fellowship myself.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 14, 2005)

This was great!


----------

